# Geese Decoys



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't know if this is the proper place for this thread or not? But I am looking for anyone who wants to sell their geese Decoys, If you guys know anyone who is calling it quits please let me know. Thanks, Goldfish


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Log on to the message board at ohiowaterfowler.com theres some listed right now but they go quick.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks, I will take a look buddy.


----------

